# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_22SD is released.LG E465F and E465G added.

## mohamed73

*LGA_1_22SD is released.LG E465F and E465G added.*      New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.22SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E465F and E465G.

----------

